

Cronsync - web based time tracking and invoicing - cronsync
http://www.cronsync.com

======
RiderOfGiraffes
So, are you gong to tell us anything about this? Or is it just spam?

~~~
cronsync
Hi RiderOfGiraffes,

cronsync was actually developed for the internal use at Kontrollfeld. We
wanted to improve our time tracking and accelerate invoicing procedures. To
find an appropriate solution, we screened all existing time tracking and
invoicing products and found out that they were either easy to use, but too
superficial for what we needed, or way too comprehensive and complex. So we
started to create our own solution which was supposed to be „just right“ for
our purposes. Many of our business partners started to be interested in this
solution and we made it available for them. As the feedback was very positive,
we made the decision to offer it as a software as a service and call it
cronsync.

We have launched cronsync this year. I look forward to your feedback!

Best, Jakob

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Cool, but you still sound like an advert. I've read the FAW, and I still have
a few questions. I'm sure most readers of HN would be interested in these:

What did you use to build it? How are you marketing it? What are you doing to
try to get users? How has your usage been growing? What problems did you have?
Are you doing A/B testing on your landing page? What's your conversion rate?

When do you expect to start charging? How will you decide your price points?
Will you have multiple account types? What have you left out? And why? Can you
make available your analysis of the market? Why do you think you've hit the
sweet spot?

Can I get my data back out again? In what formats? Is it encrypted when it's
stored?

These are the sorts of things that I, as a reader of HN, want to know. In the
interests of full disclosure I am unlikely to use the service, although if my
circumstances change then I might.

Regardless, I wish you the best of luck.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry, s/FAW/FAQ/

